# Overhead locker gas support struts



## Chudders

Had my EM 810 HS for a couple of months now but have noticed that a couple of the overhead lockers will not stay up with the support of the existing gas strut supports. They have clearly lost a bit of their pressure. I was going to order some new Euramobil ones or have them re gassed but found some at B and Q which do the job admirably. (£7 each I think) They do the job better than the originals in that once the locker door is about quarter open they have just the right amount of pressure to lift the door slowly unaided to the fully open position and of course remain there
I only had two that were a bit lacking but am so pleased with these B&Q ones I am gradually replacing all of them.
Just thought I would mention it for anyone with these type of supports not just Euramobils.
Dave


----------



## Pard

Hi Dave

Useful tip - I've PM'd you about it, as I'm experiencing the same.

Terry


----------



## rosina

Dave, I experience the same problems - seems to get worse as the temperature drops?
Do you have any further details like a B&Q part number or bar code. I looked round for these when somebody else mentioned the problem but I have been unable to find them.
By the way, are the B&Q ones gas struts or spring operated?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Chudders

The B and Q ones are gas struts and I have to say I am really pleased. They are in the kitchen dept and are shown on their website. I will try and get a link or so you can see them etc.
Pard I have sent you a PM in reply.
Dave

They are IT kitchens gas door strut kit
Part number 0000003361269
Hope that helps, you should find them on their web site with those details.


----------



## rosina

*Overhead Locker Gas Struts*

Dave, found them easily from the part number.

Thanks very much

Colin


----------



## Pard

Four doors done, three to go. Bought all the struts my nearest B & Q branch had, leaving me one short! Still, should be able to get that on next visit, hopefully. 

Learning to be careful with exact positioning of struts to get all the doors to open equally. Then a few old screw holes to fill.

So thanks again for the tip, Chudders.


----------



## Chudders

Glad you were able to find them. Yes you do have to get the positioning right, I did,t screw mine I managed to hold them in position first. Anyway good luck, Dave


----------



## rosina

*Overhead Locker Gas Struts*

Dave, just to let you know I have changed out all 8 of my locker gas struts. My local B&Q only stocks 4 at a time so I ordered all 8 as a separate order. Took about 10 days to come in.

Thanks again for the information.

Colin


----------



## Chudders

Your welcome, glad it worked OK
Dave


----------



## WhiskyRoller

*It looks as if they are going to disappear*

Hi,

We have just bought our second Euramobil and have the same problems with the support struts. (our old Eura used good old fashioned springs which were working fine 20 years on).

I had been following the thread to the point of bookmarking the B&Q page thinking "I must get some of those sometime". Well the bad news is that they are now not listed, I guess they are not stocking them any more. The good news (for me) is our local B&Q had six left (just the number we needed). Just thought I give you the heads-up in case their is anybody else out there putting off buying some "sometime soon"

By the way, I haven't fitted them yet (I will do it sometime soon) but I am very impressed the the quality of the struts they look as if they will do a good job.

Thanks for the info.

Howard


----------



## Chudders

Yes they do seem to be well made, mine are still operating wonderfully. Bear in mind when fitting I found it best to fix the end to the door first and then hold the bottom end where you think is the correct position with the door open to its fullest extent and then mark it ready for screwing. For obvious reasons you cant use the existing mounting position.
Dave


----------



## WhiskyRoller

Thanks for the tips Dave, I'll have a crack at them weekend.

Howard


----------

